# Battery With question mark



## xNexusPrimex (Oct 15, 2011)

My touchpad won't reboot and only shows battery with a question mark. I have cm9 alpha 2

Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Have you tried letting it charge for a while? Sounds like your battery is low to me.


----------



## lvpre (Jan 22, 2012)

You might want to try another micro USB chord too. I ran into that problem and it was the chord that was defective. Just put a new chord in the charger and you should be set.



xNexusPrimex said:


> My touchpad won't reboot and only shows battery with a question mark. I have cm9 alpha 2
> 
> Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk


----------



## xNexusPrimex (Oct 15, 2011)

I let it charged for two days and nothing trying a different usb cable now

Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk


----------



## xNexusPrimex (Oct 15, 2011)

Tried a different usb charger and still I have the same problem

Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk


----------



## xNexusPrimex (Oct 15, 2011)

Anyone?









Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk


----------



## lvpre (Jan 22, 2012)

Hold the power and menu button down until it shuts off. You may have to hold them for a minute then repeat to get it to work. Then hit the power button to turn it back on and a few minutes.

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk


----------

